

Can you actually buy 3d printers on Amazon? Is it egal? - BigBalli
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008M1CHX2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B008M1CHX2&linkCode=as2&tag=giacomoballi-20

======
DamnYuppie
Why would anyone think buying a 3D printer is not legal?

~~~
BigBalli
I was thinking with all the news converge there has been lately regarding the
many possible illegal objects that can be "printed" (ie weapons of all kinds,
unofficial replicas etc.)

------
BigBalli
it says fulfilled by amazon so I would assume it's safe?

